# Better or worse?



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK I have a question. My HTR is not that big. It is 14'10''long by 12'7''wide with 7' cielings. It has a half wall open to another room that is a bit smaller. I am not the sharpest tack in the box when it comes to wavelengths especially for bass but would it be better or would it cause me more problems if I close the wall in? :dontknow:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Bass response issues will just change frequency and be easier to predict. What closing the wall will really help with is imaging and better left to right symmetry and getting both main speakers to sound the same in the midbass through lower midrange.

Bryan


----------



## Syd26147 (Jul 4, 2008)

My area is different from yours...
For lack of a better definition it is open ( no doors or interior walls to separate speakers from the rest of the house ).
I wouldn't go back to a closed area and the strong modes and modes I experienced in "closed rooms"

Syd


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, My problem is tactile performance with bass. Although I have a great sub, the DTS10, i don't get that punch in the chest the way I hear alot of people talk about. So if what you say about midbass and modes will that increase with the wall closed? Don't get me wrong I get plenty of loud bass but it seems to be in the lower freq's because I get allot of room gain. I do have a bass trap and wall treatments in the room so I think I am good with that.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Closing it off will absolutely help with pressurization. When you say 'a' bass trap, what is it, how big is it, and where is it? In an open room (or a closed one), you'll need more than one.

Bryan


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Bryan, I have the Elite pillar bass trap I won here at the Shack and a couple of 4'' thick panels of 703 in the back corners.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a good start but the room could definitely use more whether closed off or not.

Bryan


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well that will be easy enough to do I really am just trying to justify the cost of closeing in the wall. I have never had a closed room for a HT so I can't compare one with the other.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would close the room first to get the symmetry and the pressurization/impact. Then add the additional bass control to get the decay times under control.

Bryan


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Great Bryan, Thanks for the help. I hope when I do that it will not make where I have the sub a bad spot because I built it into the wall but I'll find that out when it happens.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can move it, that would be best in either case. Subs should not be built in unless specifically designed for inwall use due to boundary interactions and cavity resonances.

Bryan


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I can move it but I am just hopeing I don't have to. Also I will have to explain to the warden why I had to cut up the wall and now fix it.addle:


----------

